# 2 years in the making and its finally complete :) 600bhp entirely UK built R32 GTR



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I thought i would finally post up pics of the car as after 2 long hard years I finally feel like i have done everything i can think of doing to my r32GTR :thumbsup: 

I bought the car 2 years ago through rod bell, since then it has been worked on more times than its been driven and I have spent every penny i have earned over the last 2 years in creating my dream car that has a full spec to match its power and keep it reliable and safe (lol) to drive. 

I cant wait for the summer to arrive now :smokin: :smokin: 




























Teaser of the engine bay - 600bhp with 480lb/ft  
Perfect for a road car ! 

These are older pics so there are many bits missing (fuel delivery system etc)



















Pics of the custom misano racing seats - real carbon fibre frame and back, fully made in Alcantera, embroidered skyline GTR on the back, 3 point harnesses, fully adjustable and incredibly comfortable :smokin: 










All real carbon fibre mmmmmm  





















I think I had better give a few shout-outs/free plugs to the people that helped me create this car and put up with my constant never ending calls about what i want doing next........LOL

*RB Motorsport *for the car itself which was a minter from the start and the full engine build which is as you would expect from these guys - perfect.

*Japsalon* - Gary for the custom nismo bonnet which looks awesome 

*ROTA *- For making such a nice set of wheels

*The Racing Line *- New turbos installed and dyno work/mapping on the new spec engine, one of the only North east tuners that are fast earning a reputation as a high power tuning outfit. Great service by these guys everytime !

*Atkins Nissan *- One of the best bodyshops i know and a perfect job with my paintwork/bonnet etc

*Cobra* - For the custom made seats made to my design

*R32 Combat*- His torque split controller which is a definate requirement for 600bhp in the wet 

*All the people from the GTROC and SOC that have helped me with all the advice and input over the years - an invaluable resource for sure !! *

Im looking to get a full mag feature done on the car in the next few months as the home made photos above from a phone camera just dont do it justice !

Hope you like,
Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

There's only 2 words required to describe that car.
Horny bitch! :thumbsup:


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

looks bud...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks great mate, fair play


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Absolutely beautiful Pete, quite right to be very proud of what you have achieved.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice Pete.
I love yellow anyway, so that makes it even better for me. Those seats look great. Congrats on being a happy owner:thumbsup:


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

she's a beauty !!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

how didja get 480 lb/ft torque?? 600bhp is at the flywheel I assume?

I'd say my personal dream R32, although mechanically 98% complete, will take at least six more months to get all the tiny details, such as bodykit addons, and interior tweaking, before I can enjoy the position you're in - being DONE!!!

Congrats on making the dream come true!

btw...get you get my pm - how's the fuel pressure situation coming along?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

by the way, the VERY BEST touch I love on the car is...the 'ring sticker. The Skyline and the Nurburgring just go hand in hand, always have, always will...


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks awsome , I do like the skyline in yellow :thumbsup:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Simply stunning piece of work*

I shall not comment on yellow. No, no, not going to do iiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's the way of passion, great work mate:thumbsup: 
Love the yellow colour, looks so much competition . . . . any sexy wheels there.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

well done your hard work has paid off - shes a minter!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Very very nice my friend


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

looks awesome,really beautiful,normaly i dont like yellow cars,but yours looks great.:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

now where's that 'drool' smilie.............

simply stunning :bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks for the nice comments guys  

yes 600hp is at the flywheel, it can go a bit more if the boost is raised even further but im happy with its performance now so no need to go there....

I only wish it was 600bhp at the wheels lol 

I have always pondered over spraying the car black (black and chrome always look good) but tbh the yellow has grown on me and it makes it that little bit different i think so its staying for now....

I definatly have had ups and downs over the last 2 years with the car as it has cost me much more than i ever imagined to get it to this spec but now i feel like it is all coming together and was worth it in the end. 

Being a skyline owner certainly takes a bit of perseverance through the hard times but there is no other car id rather own than a modded skyline - decided that when i was 10


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well done that man! Very tidy.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Stunning Pete. Very nice.:thumbsup: :squintdan


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Outstanding example of clean modded R32! My first ride in a Skyline was in a 500bhp R32 GTR and it changed my life forever. 

I attempted to buy an R32 three times and all three deals didn't work out. Then out of nowhere this R34 deal worked out. I definitely could have done way more mods with an R32 than with this R34. Is that the Nissan "Lightning Yellow"? That's a rare color for the R34...my friend had one. Hard to find and usually more expensive than bayside blue.


















600HP is perfect for a demanding track like the Nurburgring. Congrats.

Tim


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations Pete, she's a real stunner:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Very well done Pete, that car is a testament to your hard work, patience and cash  Personally I am a big fan of the yellow and with the polished Rota's, Japsalon bonnet and the other little touches..........aesthetically that must be one of the best 32's in the country. Thinking about it, with the interior and genuine 600 bhp yours must be one of the most complete too.

One question, were the Rotas +12 offset?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic work fella , great car !!!!:thumbsup: 

Follow your instincts and paint it black , it will look incredible:smokin:


----------



## Rezo (Mar 25, 2006)

looking gr8! im loving the engine bay color!
enjoy the car!

David


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Engine bay looks simple awsome!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Your car looks amazing, and really nice power you got there.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Simply Jealous:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Please can we see a side on view of your car I am dieing to see more of your wheels!!


----------



## mruk (Dec 6, 2006)

Outstanding :smokin: saw your car when it was in mechanically empty at Rod's the first time I went there, he was telling us the story of it


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

stuartstaples said:


> One question, were the Rotas +12 offset?


yeah and they were a close fit but just went on ok with no catching anywhere at all 

didnt have to roll the arches as the nismo suspension sits quite high up,
it would have looked perfect tho if it was sat a bit lower....but theres far too many oversized speed humps round where i live to bother lowering it any more


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Godo call on not lowering it any further, STUNNING choice of wheels!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

wow what a machine, damn , that looks stunning.:thumbsup: :bowdown1:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the 32. Just goes to show what chasing a dream can get you. Top attention to detail.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

how about some Trust rear spats? 

what boost are you pushing through those 2860s?


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*R32 GTR*

Simply stunning! Great job, well done!!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hipogtr said:


> Great job on the 32. Just goes to show what chasing a dream can get you. Top attention to detail.


Great post there:thumbsup:


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

COOOOOOOOOOOOL
LEMON
SPICIALLY THE RIMS MACHING
BUT YOU BETTER PUT THE ORIGINAL ORANGE FRONT SIDE LIGHTS


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Awsome looking car.
Well done that man !
I personally wouldn't have the patience to do that, so I'm full of admiration for someone who does.


----------



## amyb (Aug 21, 2006)

tut tut forgot to thank the gf for sharing the dream with him and spending what seems like days in various garages accross the country!!  

Anyway i love this car it is simply awesome - just seeing peoples faces when we drive past them admiring the car is great and certainly a buzz after all the time, effort, blood, sweat and tears that have gone into making the car what it is!!

I only wish i had the patience and money to modify mine in this way!!

Well done Pete - you deserve this car! :flame: 

Amy x :clap: :clap:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning car mate. must be very proud of it. Looks like new from the pictures

james.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't believe I missed your thread Pete!

Thats the second blo*dy fantastic R32 I've seen within two minutes on this forum & I don't really like R32's 

Its nice to be different and the colour suits it well fella, well done :thumbsup:

Like the seats as well (nudge wink) :clap:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks guys 

the car has already been in Japanese performance about 1 1/2 years ago and im thinking about doing another photoshoot - question is tho which magazine is the best to approach after Jap performance ?? 
(and nobody say max power either LOL)


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Not a fan of your wheels as they are rotas, a company in the Phillipines which makes money off copying classic Japanese rims (your rims are a copy of RAYS NISMO forged LM-GT4's which are both stronger and lighter. 

Apart from that, the custom bonnet withthe R34 GT-R Nismo vents + moulded in Nismo lip is super nice. Well done!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

plkettle said:


> question is tho which magazine is the best to approach after Jap performance ??
> (and nobody say max power either LOL)


 I would have Joe Clifford at Banzai would be a good place to start.


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Nicest 32 I've seen on here.. brilliant job


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW - that looks fantastic - I think Yellow and those wheels are a perfect match. Go to be my current favourite R32 (apart from my own of course)


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

The car is finally ready for the year now, cant wait for the summer to get out and tear up some tarmac 

p.s. am looking for a highly modified 33 and 34 (in yellow only) for a photoshoot - send pics and a mail to me if you would like more details....


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Very very nice!! Stunning!

Butuz


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Nice*

Very nice, I saw a yellow R33 today on the M25, Would make a wicked photo a group pic.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

just had its new fuel pressure reg installed, a defi bf fuel press guage and also a nismo large clutch cylinder and braided hose.... drives sweet as and the clutch is finally like a normal car again, a definate must for any twin triple plate clutch


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

i realy like that car, colour is great :thumbsup: :smokin:


----------

